# Missing You - By Molly (~BHM, Romance, ~SWG)



## Molly (Nov 29, 2007)

_ ~BHM, Romance, ~SWG _-Daniel and Molly's relationship has been put on hold for two months. Daniel worries if she'll still want him when she returns.

*Missing You
by Molly​*
Daniel shuffled his feet anxiously while glancing at his watch and then back at the TV monitor that showed Molly's flight arrival time. It was quarter-after four in the afternoon, her flight came in at 3:55. Daniel began to pace.

It had been a full two months since they saw each other in person. She had gone away to Europe with two girlfriends... it was a trip she had been planning for over a year before they had met and had been talking about it excitedly all summer. Before he knew it, she packed her bags and away she went.

Dan had started dating Molly that summer in June. He was crazy about her and the distance between them was driving him nuts. When she told him about her plans to travel Europe for two months his heart dropped and he was sure that it would mean the end of their relationship. Molly was the most successful relationship he'd ever had to this point. They had grown very close but he still worried... would she still want him when she returned?


I mean, she did email him nearly every other day and they'd even managed a couple hurried phone calls. They were keeping in touch... but Daniel was starting to feel more like a pen pal than a boyfriend. Three weeks ago she posted a short video on her web blog about her trip and right near the end of the video she said "miss you Dan!" That was worth something... right? 

She had looked beautiful and happy... just like she did when she left. He watched the video over and over again wishing she was back with him. He wanted to talk to her in person, hold her in his arms and feel her cuddle into his chest. He wanted her to smother him with kisses... to whisper naughty things in his ear... to do all the things he had been thinking about since she left. Man... Dan would accept just being near her again.

So many thoughts ran through his head filling him with doubt. What if she met someone else and didn't want to tell him until she saw him in person? She was a smart, gorgeous young woman after all... it wouldn't be hard for someone to fall for her.

He was also worried that she would be put off when she saw him again. Two months was a long time and he had to confess to himself that he had put on quite a bit of weight in that time. 

He hadn't even noticed it until a few days ago when the truth came out. He was pulling on one of his tighter-fitting shirts (the one that Molly really liked) and he noticed that it was a lot more snug than it was before. Try as he may, he couldn't get the t-shirt to stay covering his belly fully. Every time he turned around the blasted thing was rolling up on him. Curiously he stepped on the scale and to his astonishment he'd gained thirty pounds.

Thirty pounds?!?

Once he thought about it... he realized why. Whereas Molly was running around Europe with her friends, Dan had been working extra hours at the restaurant, and eating all his meals there as well. When he got home from work he developed a habit of watching movies and snacking even though he'd eaten dinner earlier. 

Summer was over, so he hadn't been getting as much exercise lately... so laziness and over-eating took their course. He couldn't help it... he missed Molly and felt lonely... all he wanted to do was sit around the house.

_What was she going to think of him now?!_ Granted ... he didn't have a chiseled figure when they'd met, he'd always been a bit heavy... but now? He tugged at the brim of his tight black shirt (yes... the one Molly liked best) and felt angry at himself for putting on so much weight in her absence. He sighed... oh well, nothing to do about it now. Like it or not, Molly was going to come home to Daniel's big soft belly poking its way out of a too-tight t-shirt. 

He looked at the clock again anxiously... 4:20. Anytime now.

Finally the gate opened and out spilled a crowd of passengers. He held his breath and watched excitedly for her face in the crowd. Then, through the crowd, he saw the top of an orange dread-head and knew it was her. Molly was walking with her two girlfriends towards the gate looking tired and worn-out. Her eyes searched the crowd.

"Molly!" He cried out and waved. The instant she saw him her face beamed with a radiant smile. She ran towards him, dropping her carry-on luggage with reckless abandon and jumped into his arms.

"Daniel!" She pressed her face into the softness of his chest and he wrapped his arms around her tightly and smothered her in kisses.

How good it felt to hold her again! And she seemed so happy to see him too! Daniel was beyond happy. Maybe he was worrying for nothing.

They exchanged their "I missed yous" and embraced for a good ten minutes before Molly said "Come on! Help me find my luggage so we can get out of here! There are things I want to do to you like you wouldn't believe!"

Daniel didn't argue.

When they arrived back at Molly's house, Daniel barely had time to put down Molly's luggage down before he was pushed against the kitchen counter and attacked with affection. Her hands slid around his middle, exploring his sides as she gave him playful kisses.

Hugging Molly close, Dan looked at her softly and said "You look gorgeous, you know that? I've wanted to do this for so long."

"I've missed touching you... you feel so nice." She buried her face in his chest. "And you wore my favorite shirt. How did you know? " Molly said.

Daniel made a face while tugging down the brim of his t-shirt. He smiled awkwardly and Molly beamed back at him and giggled.

"My big hunk. Is something different about you?" she looked him over with a quizzical look on her face while continuing to rub her hands up and down his torso.

"I kinda hoped you wouldn't notice... but I guess it's pretty obvious, huh?"

"What?" She teased the brim of his shirt, which was proving it's point by riding up his middle.

"I put on weight... a lot of weight." Dan said. He looked apologetically, waiting for her approval to drop.

"Oh. Huh... I guess thats why you look a bit different." She stated airily, and then continued playing with his shirt.

"That doesn't bother you?"

"No... why... should it?"

"I thought you'd think I looked ugly."

"Babe, I think you look as gorgeous as you did before. Maybe more so."

"I thought-- "

"Mmmm, I like it." She continued to assess him and addressed the worried look on his face. "Honey, you didn't think a couple extra pounds was going to make me stop wanting you, did you?"

"Thirty pounds, actually."

"No kidding. Thirty pounds?" She patted his belly softly. "Well you still look hot to me. Does the extra weight bother you?"

Dan thought about it. He hadn't thought about his weight until Molly came back actually. "Not really, I actually hadn't noticed till yesterday then just thought you'd think I looked gross. I wanted to look good for you when you returned, and instead I just got fatter. How could you still think I look good?"

"Because babe, I was crazy about you before I left and nothing pleases me more than to see you, _All of you_, again. I was surrounded by skinny men and muscle jocks for two months, and all I wanted was to come back to you. I don't want a little skinny thing. I want you. You mean to tell me that you don't actually mind being a bit heavier, but you think I will?"

"Well, yeah." Daniel said sheepishly. "Your so beautiful Moll, I just sometimes think you'll realize it and move on."

"Daniel, you're the most gorgeous man I've ever seen. And time away from you has only increased my feelings for you."

Molly stroked his cheek softly and wrapped herself around him. His arms held her closely, he rested his head on hers and said softly "I love you Molly." 

Molly looked up into his eyes and saw in his eyes that it was true. "I love you too."


----------



## zonker (Nov 30, 2007)

Really sweet and romantic. I like how he's all uncertain, but she reassures him that he's looking good -- and would be even better with a few more pounds -- at least!

I love your writing style. Very easy and casual. Good characters too.

:eat1: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## Observer (Dec 1, 2007)

bump after edit


----------



## Funk MD (Apr 27, 2008)

Another good one - Molly, you're terrific!


----------



## berlin-girl (May 27, 2008)

soooooo nice :smitten:


----------

